# Fishing Near Tallahassee??



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

Hello, I'm heading to Tallahassee to buy a boat and would like to make a long weekend out of it. I've heard of Carrabelle and St. Mark's area. Anything else worth checking out while I'm down there?


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

Ah, I replied to JAX thread and now I see this one! 

It depends on where you're coming from. Are you buying the boat in Tallahassee or surrounding town (Quincy, Panacea, St Marks, etc...) ? 

It also depends on the type of boat and what you want to do. C-belle is fun, St Marks is great (my home waters) and is always recommended, there are just a ton of rocks/oysters/speed bumps (m'tees) around. 

I'll shoot you a PM of my #, text with any questions tomorrow


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Go a little further south and stay a night or two at Spring Warrior fish camp!


----------

